# GH, can we trust websites?



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Are there legit websites selling GH or are they all more or less scammers?


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Some are ok...... Most are not!.!.!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are legit websites selling it and there are scammers around as well but you cannot ask which is which


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> there are legit websites selling it and there are scammers around as well but you cannot ask which is which


 Oh, that's not convenient. Can I ask about brand though?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

vigdor said:


> Oh, that's not convenient. Can I ask about brand though?


I'd also like to know which brand I should go for?

Kig, hyge, gensci (although I believe there hard to come by) or generic blue tops?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

vigdor said:


> Oh, that's not convenient. Can I ask about brand though?


Just on personal interest, all ask for western union payment which is a big turn off for me... they all ask for the same money transfer right?

I mean, legit ones also. I hope I'm not asking anything against the rules...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

they ask for western union as they are in China, and don't trust the banks (and there are bank controls on foreign funds).

there are quite a number of reputable sites selling hyges and blue tops.


----------



## U-NIT (Mar 4, 2011)

I hear from my many sources around the uk.. there is a new site coming with everything is 100% real. Bulk prices, loads of quality stuff... we shall see if rumours come true


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 2, 2011)

Its all on you that either you may get the difference or not.Most of the personas are also selling the useless medicines/supplements.So you must have a experience person with you too if you are not.


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

In my opinion , if the websites payment is Paypal or Credit card is more security for buyers. I have make a Online Store ,In this respect do very well


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

hkshinestar said:


> In my opinion , if the websites payment is Paypal or Credit card is more security for buyers. I have make a Online Store ,In this respect do very well


Why do I get the feeling your promoting your own products/website?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Why do I get the feeling your promoting your own products/website?


Cos his location is hong kong

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Why do I get the feeling your promoting your own products/website?


on the button mate.

:ban:

Cheers

D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mods, ban Hkshinestar, i'm sure you can work out why.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> on the button mate. Homepage links straight through.
> 
> :ban:
> 
> ...


haha I didn't say cos I know someone is dumb enough to order!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha I didn't say cos I know someone is dumb enough to order!


have just reported.

:lol:

Cheers

D


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Mods, ban Hkshinestar, i'm sure you can work out why.


guys if you can show me where he has put up his website i will remove it and ban the guy??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

doesn't matter i found it


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Hold on paul...dont ban him to quick i need to get the link from his homepage so i can place an order...as its safe to do so with paypal or my credit card..

Dear paypal i bought some HGH but didnt recieve my goods...



Looking at his site I'm tempted to go for the botox :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the GH he sells is 191aa so not even the human grade one


----------

